# Monitor displays 'input not supported'



## leebeewee (Nov 16, 2008)

I purchased an Acer 19" widescreen monitor 2 months ago, but last week I had a problem with my computer and had to reset it back to manufacturer settings. The problem had nothing to do with the monitor and I didn't have any problems with the monitor until after resetting. Since resetting, occasionally my computer freezes and the monitor goes black with the message 'input not support' bouncing around the screen. Rebooting brings my computer back to working order again, but eventually it happens again (on an average of 2-3 times a day). I have only noticed it happening when I am playing games, but it doesn't happen all the time. I have sat here for hours playing a game and nothing happens. Then another time playing the same game, it freezes and displays 'input not supported'.

I have uninstalled the drivers, reinstalled the drivers, updated the drivers, the settings for this size monitor are set correctly, including the refresh rate, checked the settings of the buttons on the monitor itself and tried standing on my head. I don't know what else to try.

I have done a search of the net and have found this to be a very common problem but haven't found a solution that works.

Can anyone help with this problem, please?


----------



## leebeewee (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone have some kind of idea? Please, I would really like to solve this problem.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Input not supported sounds like a similar error to signal not detected. Check your monitor manual to see what it actually means. Anyways, assuming it means no signal:
it would have nothing to do with the monitor. It's most propably either your power supply or graphics card failing. Next option in possibility order would be the motherboard. The thing that it happens in games would suggest most propably a PSU problem, after that graphics card, but not nearly as propable. Bear in mind though, if it's the power supply, then it might have damaged or still be damaging other components.


----------



## leebeewee (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you. I guess I am going to have to take it for a check up, still under warranty.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Your computer, right? As there's most propably nothing wrong with the monitor.


----------



## leebeewee (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yes, the tower. I was really hoping it was just something with a setting somewhere because of resetting back to manufacter state and suddenly having problems. I guess it might just be the timing of it. I'll let you know what I find out. Thanks again


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Only thing worth checking: Go to BIOS; find a setting regarding integrated/add-on graphics if there's both of of those in the computer. Set it to the correct one.


----------

